# Format new drive on RCA DVR80?



## kwsmithphoto (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi. First post here, nice to find this place!

I've got a DVR80 which, by all indications, suffers from a failed hard drive. I spent half the morning on Goggle and searching through this site but haven't found a way to properly setup a new drive for this box using a PC.

I already have a replacement drive, a WD800JB Caviar SE which is virtually the same drive as the one it was built with. I learned that it has to be setup/formatted specifically for the DVR80. Weaknees will do it for $55, or sell me a pre-formatted drive for $119. Since I already own the drive and know my way around computers, I'm trying to find a way to do this from a Windows 2000 desktop - for free!

Is it possible? If so, is it difficult? Or is the Weaknees route the best/only way to go?

DTV won't replace it with another one, but they will supply me with one of their own SD DVR's for free. No thanks (see below), I HAVE to make this thing work!

Thanks a million.

Kevin

PS: Seems like DTV's HR20 DVR is not much loved around here. I got the -700 model two weeks ago, along with a new dish and dist. box when I used their free movers package, an older but top dog in it's day 720p plasma for the new house (it came with the fiancee, what a deal), and bought the full HD programming package. 

I HATE HATE HATE the stupid thing! The interface/remote is absolutely stone age compared to Tivo's, and HD channels that once worked no longer do, and I have to reset the thing every few days to make it do anything at all. DTV is coming tomorrow with a new box and re-align the dish...why? It worked fine for a week, did the earth move or something? 

The interface annoys me to a slow boil but, being fairly technical, I'm just starting to make peace with it. But my fiancee can't work the stupid thing to save her life! She figured out Tivo in 5 minutes, but after 2 weeks of trying she just goes into the den where my other DVR80 is setup and watches her shows there. If for no other reason than maintaining a harmonious relationship with my wife to be, I really, REALLY wish that DTV should put a gun to the head of their DVR program and make nice with Tivo!

Thanks for letting me vent, I appreciate it. Oh ya, I still need to fix my DVR80. Please...send...help...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Easiest approach is InstantCake ....
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

Well, I suppose buying a pre-imaged drive is even easier.


----------



## kwsmithphoto (Oct 19, 2007)

That looks very promising, thanks!! 

Has anyone around here actually used it though? The price is right, but if it doesn't work I won't get my $20 back.

Kevin


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I've used it. It's good. It's easy. Just be sure to follow the step-by-step instructions carefully and verify your hard drive jumper settings. Be careful inside your Tivo so that you don't accidentally destroy anything inside.


----------



## kwsmithphoto (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool, thanks again, I'll give it a try on Monday.


----------



## kwsmithphoto (Oct 19, 2007)

It worked perfectly, thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You're welcome. Enjoy!


----------

